# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "world peace" in Russian?

## Pretty Butterfly

I'm guessing  "мир мир" wouldn't make a great deal of sense?

----------


## BappaBa

Мир во всём мире.

----------


## Pretty Butterfly

Thanks, that makes sense.

----------

